
Peter Krumins' e-book "Awk One-Liners Explained" - ruchi
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/awk-book/
======
wccrawford
I think it's telling that almost every comment is talking about a different
format than PDF.

Writers, this is something to prepare for!

